# 2,000 watt inverter generators



## chuckster (Feb 10, 2013)

I know this subject has been beaten to death but here goes anyway. I'm hearing good things about the Champion 2,000 watt inverter gen. Also Honda and Yamaha of course. Mainly what I would like to know if these 2000s could handle a Harman XXV pellet stove, refrigerator, TV and one or two lamps all at once. That would be the maximum I would put on it.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 10, 2013)

Easy Cheesy! This is from Honda's website:


----------



## 343amc (Feb 10, 2013)

I have the Champion 2kw inverter generator. I've never run my stoves with it as the power hasnt gone out in the winter since i bought it, but it ran the fridge, tv and some lights when needed this past summer. It sips gas in Eco mode. I'd have no concerns about running my stoves off that unit. 

I ran my old Eclipse stove with the el cheapo Harbor Freight 800 watt unit several years ago. No sensitive electronics in that stove, but the motors sounded terrible. I only use that for dire emergencies now or lighting when camping.  I have a 5500 watt Homelite with a 13 horse Briggs, and that thing keeps neighbors awake a mile away, burns a huge amount of fuel, but also can get water out of a 220 foot well.  Haven't run that since August 2009 when power was out for a few days.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a chinese inverter .....works pretty good....but for some reason it wont run my fridge .....I think a safety mechanism on the compressor does not allow it...not sure...it is a 2000 surge model and runs a half horse sump pump so I think it is putting that out


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 10, 2013)

343amc said:


> I have the Champion 2kw inverter generator. I've never run my stoves with it as the power hasnt gone out in the winter since i bought it, but it ran the fridge, tv and some lights when needed this past summer. It sips gas in Eco mode. I'd have no concerns about running my stoves off that unit.
> 
> I ran my old Eclipse stove with the el cheapo Harbor Freight 800 watt unit several years ago. No sensitive electronics in that stove, but the motors sounded terrible. I only use that for dire emergencies now or lighting when camping. I have a 5500 watt Homelite with a 13 horse Briggs, and that thing keeps neighbors awake a mile away, burns a huge amount of fuel, but also can get water out of a 220 foot well. Haven't run that since August 2009 when power was out for a few days.


 I have a Champion 3500/4000 remote start. Love it. Can't beat the $399 I paid for it. It is loud but nowhere near the contractor ones (mine is made for an RV). 68dBi. And I can start it from the comfort of my couch!


----------



## gfreek (Feb 10, 2013)

I have the 2kw Champion Inverter Generator... ...I purchased a refurb via Ebay, called and talked to a real person immediately with my questions prior to the sale..http://www.ebay.com/itm/73538i-Cham...502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7e20e656.  According to the chart you are close to the 2kw surge wattage...


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Feb 10, 2013)

hows the noise from the champions ?   anywhere's near as quiet as the honda/yamahas    ?


----------



## seige101 (Feb 10, 2013)

Champion inverter owner here. I can run my pellet stove (enviro empress) fridge, 2 lights (led) and my dsl modem/wifi router with some room to spare. Sound is barely louder than a Honda.


----------



## 343amc (Feb 10, 2013)

Noise is low. On Eco mode you can carry on a conversation next to it with no problem. It's barely audible in the house when it's out on the back patio running full bore.


----------



## chuckster (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the come backs guys. I have read nothing but good reviews about the Champion. And for half the price of the Honda or Yamaha I think I'll go for it. Hopefully my local Sams Club will have one on hand. If not I'll get one on line.


----------



## moey (Feb 10, 2013)

Ive been thinking of picking up one of the champion 2k ones at Cabelas. They often have the $30 off coupons so it would be $569. They have some used ones for $399 on some websites not sure if I want to go that route. I have a 3500watt champion dirty generator and have been very happy with it, had a minor problem with it and got them on the phone in less then 5 minutes and had a new part in two days.


----------



## moey (Feb 10, 2013)

chuckster said:


> Thanks for the come backs guys. I have read nothing but good reviews about the Champion. And for half the price of the Honda or Yamaha I think I'll go for it. Hopefully my local Sams Club will have one on hand. If not I'll get one on line.


 
Cabelas has them if you have one by you. Ship to store is free.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Feb 10, 2013)

gfreek said:


> I have the 2kw Champion Inverter Generator... ...I purchased a refurb via Ebay, called and talked to a real person immediately with my questions prior to the sale..http://www.ebay.com/itm/73538i-Cham...502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7e20e656. According to the chart you are close to the 2kw surge wattage...


 
wife's going away in a couple of weeks . gonna plan delivery for then .  

thanx for the link . can't beat the $399 price tag .


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 10, 2013)

If you're looking for price there are many brands out there. If you want quality you can't go wrong with a Honda, my EU2000 is 4 years old now. Last Oct 2011 it ran for 3 days straight and well as my regular use every summer.


----------



## smalltown (Feb 10, 2013)

Watching this post at first I thought the Champion was a full sized gen with an inverter. Only tonight (slow catching on) that these are the small portables.
The price sure does seem a lot better than the others. How are you guys connecting these up to run your stoves. Not so sure I would want an extension cord passing by a door jamb in the middle of the winter. 
Funny how they manufacture these small portables with pure sine wave inverters, but on most full size units it's not even an option   unless cost isn't a problem.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 10, 2013)

smalltown said:


> Watching this post at first I thought the Champion was a full sized gen with an inverter. Only tonight (slow catching on) that these are the small portables.
> The price sure does seem a lot better than the others. How are you guys connecting these up to run your stoves. Not so sure I would want an extension cord passing by a door jamb in the middle of the winter.
> Funny how they manufacture these small portables with pure sine wave inverters, but on most full size units it's not even an option  unless cost isn't a problem.


 
You can install a box outside of your home and use a transfer switch with your main breaker box. You can choose which breaker to connect it to the transfer switch. You can also install and outlet, but transfer switch is the best way to go.


----------



## smalltown (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't have a picture of the Champion inverter generator, but I think it only has a single duplex outlet. not a twist lock type connector.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Feb 10, 2013)

smalltown said:


> Watching this post at first I thought the Champion was a full sized gen with an inverter. Only tonight (slow catching on) that these are the small portables.
> The price sure does seem a lot better than the others. How are you guys connecting these up to run your stoves. Not so sure I would want an extension cord passing by a door jamb in the middle of the winter.
> Funny how they manufacture these small portables with pure sine wave inverters, but on most full size units it's not even an option  unless cost isn't a problem.


 
i run the cable from my bigger gen through a cellar window and seal with duct tape .


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Feb 10, 2013)

smalltown said:


> I don't have a picture of the Champion inverter generator, but I think it only has a single duplex outlet. not a twist lock type connector.


 
correct unless you buy 2 and the parallel kit then you get the l5-30r connector

and 2 refurbs plus parallel connector is still way less than  1 honda or yammie


----------



## rwthomas1 (Feb 10, 2013)

My Honda EU2000i ran for 36hrs continuously since the blizzard. It was tied to the main electrical panel, backfeeding through a 220v breaker, with a jumper to carry the juice to both legs of the panel. Main breaker is OFF for this kind of thing. I fully understand the liability of such a setup, the danger of backfeeding the lines, killing a linesman, etc. Please spare me the lecture on this, I lock out the main breaker before I setup the generator, there is no danger to the public.

That said, the EU2000i powered the entire house, all the 110loads. That included: gas furnace, pellet stove, fridge, tv, cable, lights, etc. Yes, it will not run a coffeemaker, microwave, dishwasher, toaster, hairdryer added on top of the basic house loads but who cares? I had heat, food, lights and entertainment throughout the blackout. Many of my neighbors houses dropped down into the 30's over the past day. Yes the Honda is expensive. I've read plenty of comparisons between the cheaper competition and the Honda/Yamaha product. The cheaper competition is sometimes "almost" as good, and sometimes not even half. I've got three kids under 2 at home. My elderly parents and inlaws both have parallel EU2000i setups that run their entire houses flawlessly. I've always had good service from top shelf products. I've been burned rolling the dice on cheapies. Never again.  I should say also that running a whole house on a relatively small generator requires some power management and commonsense.  My entire house is CFL's and some LED's so the load from lighting is minimal, even so, if I'm not using them I turn them off.  Same with any other load, use when needed, use one at a time when possible, etc.  Do that and a small genny will do just fine.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 11, 2013)

Cheap is never cheap it will always cost more


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 11, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> Cheap is never cheap it will always cost more


Well, I believe their are the three things to look at: Cost, Quality and Value. Value is the combination of cost and quality. I make my purchases based on value not cost or quality.


----------



## tbuff (Feb 11, 2013)

There is a comparison of some of these small inverter type units on Youtube somewhere.. Conclusion was that alot of the cheaper units didn't have the same "tru" wattage that the Hondas and Yamahas had. In an emergency situation, with only the cheapies left on the shelf... go with it, otherwise I'd save and grab a Honda EU2000. Great unit, go my friend through 2 weeks of no power during Sandy.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 11, 2013)

A good thing is that they conserve fuel.


----------



## Gripptide (Feb 11, 2013)

I have the Honda EU2000 - Love it.  Got my family (2 very young kids) through Sandy for 2 weeks with no problem.  Quiet as you can get.


----------



## moey (Feb 11, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> Cheap is never cheap it will always cost more


 
262 pages of reviews/comments of the champion inverter generators http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/24022161/
mostly very positive. I tend to look at the champion generators as the Chevy model and the honda generators as the Cadillac model.

Theres a big difference between getting the Coleman generator, Harbor Freight or some offbrand vs one of the brands mentioned above. 

I just had a problem with bad gas in my champion generator before I decided to take the carburetor apart and clean it I figured I would call the 800 number and ask what the best approach is. They recommended draining the gas and adding a gallon of fresh gas and seafoam sure enough it fixed the problem. Not rocket science but they were there to help.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thaddius Wenderoth said:


> Well, I believe their are the three things to look at: Cost, Quality and Value. Value is the combination of cost and quality. I make my purchases based on value not cost or quality.


 
The things that I want to keep for a long time I'll buy quality.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 11, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> The things that I want to keep for a long time I'll buy quality.


 So if they last longer they add value. Your time not replacing them = value. If it cost me $50 for an item that last a year or $150 for an item that last for 2 years and it is a pain to replace, I buy the one that lasts twice as long for three times the money just because there is "value" in my time I am not spending to replace it.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thaddius Wenderoth said:


> So if they last longer they add value. Your time not replacing them = value. If it cost me $50 for an item that last a year or $150 for an item that last for 2 years and it is a pain to replace, I buy the one that lasts twice as long for three times the money just because there is "value" in my time I am not spending to replace it.


 
You're right quality product will give you a better value on the long run. If you're living in the Northeast with small children you gotta have product hat you can depend on.


----------



## imacman (Feb 11, 2013)

moey said:


> ....I just had a problem with bad gas in my champion generator before I decided to take the carburetor apart and clean it I figured I would call the 800 number and ask what the best approach is. They recommended draining the gas and adding a gallon of fresh gas and seafoam sure enough it fixed the problem.......


 
Keep a capful of Stabil (Ethanol version) in a full tank *all the time*....should end any problems.  Put the capful in, rock the genny around some to mix, start genny and run for about 15 minutes to get the mix into the fuel system.  Good to go.


----------



## briansol (Feb 11, 2013)

That ebay seller has the combo pack with 2 gens and the wire kit and covers for just 70 bucks over the price of 2 of them.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-73538i-Ch...014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7e20e856

seems like a pretty good deal to me.

it's definitely on my radar.   4000 peak should cover everything i ever need to run.


----------



## tbuff (Feb 11, 2013)

If you can save for the Honda, get it.


----------



## imacman (Feb 11, 2013)

briansol said:


> That ebay seller has the combo pack with 2 gens and the wire kit and covers for just 70 bucks over the price of 2 of them.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-73538i-Ch...014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7e20e856
> 
> seems like a pretty good deal to me.
> ...


If I was in the market, that would be something I'd consider getting....very good deal with all that's included, and his feedback rating is 100%, so they must be pretty nice units.   And it even includes a cover!


----------



## rwthomas1 (Feb 11, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> You're right quality product will give you a better value on the long run. If you're living in the Northeast with small children you gotta have product hat you can depend on.


 
Bingo!  I depend on the Honda.  Its quite possible that it would be the difference between life and death if the storm is big enough.  I trust the Honda completely.  It has been rock solid requiring nothing but oil changes.  Simple to service and prep for storage too.  I actually own a cheap POS All-Power chinese and have attempted to work on a buddy's Lifan.  There is no comparison to the Honda in quality and output.  You get what you pay for.  I have 3 kids a wife and four elderly people that depend on Honda EU2000i's.  I'm not rolling the dice on the cheap chinese stuff, my time and their safety, security are worth the extra money.  I don't own these gennys for camping or hobby use, they are potentially to keep us alive.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 11, 2013)

rwthomas1 said:


> Bingo! I depend on the Honda. Its quite possible that it would be the difference between life and death if the storm is big enough. I trust the Honda completely. It has been rock solid requiring nothing but oil changes. Simple to service and prep for storage too. I actually own a cheap POS All-Power chinese and have attempted to work on a buddy's Lifan. There is no comparison to the Honda in quality and output. You get what you pay for. I have 3 kids a wife and four elderly people that depend on Honda EU2000i's. I'm not rolling the dice on the cheap chinese stuff, my time and their safety, security are worth the extra money. I don't own these gennys for camping or hobby use, they are potentially to keep us alive.


 If it were to keep me alive I agree. But honestly if it were to keep me alive I wouldn't be looking at consumer grade at all. Not even an EU series. Just my thoughts.


----------



## briansol (Feb 11, 2013)

the idea is to have multiple options.  NOTHING is fail proof.  NOTHING is 100%.   every time you add in another one, you cut risk, but it always exists.


----------



## imacman (Feb 11, 2013)

briansol said:


> the idea is to have multiple options. NOTHING is fail proof. NOTHING is 100%. every time you add in another one, you cut risk, but it always exists.


Yep, for sure.  But that deal you showed above isn't bad....even if one of the units craps out, you still have one to keep your stove running.


----------



## briansol (Feb 11, 2013)

Since the big plug is only on the connector kit, i wonder if it will still function if one until dies out, or if you have to revert to using a standard wall outlet plug from the single unit, as there is no big plug on the units themselves.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 11, 2013)

briansol said:


> Since the big plug is only on the connector kit, i wonder if it will still function if one until dies out, or if you have to revert to using a standard wall outlet plug from the single unit, as there is no big plug on the units themselves.


 I saw a video one time of one running the big plug.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 11, 2013)

There are products for every budget. You'll get what you pay for. Some product you get more for the money but very rare.


----------



## smalltown (Feb 13, 2013)

While at Home Depot today I noticed not surprisingly that almost all the generators were gone. There was one item still on the shelf a Ryobi 2200 watt inverter generator priced the same as the Champion inverter gen. It did not say on the box it if it was modified sine wave output of pure sine wave. I looked at the Ryobi web site and between the two all I get is "completely safe for even the most sensitive electronics" The Champion, Generac and the Ryobi all seem to have about a 4.5 hour run time on 50% load.  
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=203617901&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&MERCH=REC-_-NavPLPHorizontal1-2-_-NA-_-203617901-_-N


----------



## rwthomas1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thaddius Wenderoth said:


> If it were to keep me alive I agree. But honestly if it were to keep me alive I wouldn't be looking at consumer grade at all. Not even an EU series. Just my thoughts.


 
Thats why I have access to FIVE EU2000i's.....  Unlikely they will give any trouble, but there is backup in a pinch.  Also seriously looking at a milsurp generator.  From what I've seen, no generator, consumer or commercial is built to the DoD's "cost no object" standards.  We'll see....


----------



## seige101 (Feb 14, 2013)

smalltown said:


> While at Home Depot today I noticed not surprisingly that almost all the generators were gone. There was one item still on the shelf a Ryobi 2200 watt inverter generator priced the same as the Champion inverter gen. It did not say on the box it if it was modified sine wave output of pure sine wave. I looked at the Ryobi web site and between the two all I get is "completely safe for even the most sensitive electronics" The Champion, Generac and the Ryobi all seem to have about a 4.5 hour run time on 50% load.
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=203617901&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&MERCH=REC-_-NavPLPHorizontal1-2-_-NA-_-203617901-_-N


 The champion is 8.5-9 hours run time at 50% load based on real world experience.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 14, 2013)

smalltown said:


> While at Home Depot today I noticed not surprisingly that almost all the generators were gone. There was one item still on the shelf a Ryobi 2200 watt inverter generator priced the same as the Champion inverter gen. It did not say on the box it if it was modified sine wave output of pure sine wave. I looked at the Ryobi web site and between the two all I get is "completely safe for even the most sensitive electronics" The Champion, Generac and the Ryobi all seem to have about a 4.5 hour run time on 50% load.
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=203617901&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&MERCH=REC-_-NavPLPHorizontal1-2-_-NA-_-203617901-_-N


 
Buy it and test it out for yourself then let us know. Plug in as many appliance as you can.


----------



## smalltown (Feb 14, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> Buy it and test it out for yourself then let us know. Plug in as many appliance as you can.


 
Personally I don't think that people buying these types of generators intend on running "a lot of appliances" 
Myself I would prefer a large portable to run "a lot of things", but large portable generators with a pure sine wave output are quite expensive.
I only mentioned the Ryobi model hoping to move the conversation along with another alternative to those who could get by with something as basic as heat from a pellet stove, and keeping a refrigerator cold.   

I haven't previously considered this class of generator, and as far as quality goes I don't know if even some of the Honda models are actually manufactured in China. Who knows these days. 
Until recently it seemed that the large Generac portable engines were all "made in the U.S.A." now I realize that most are not save for the XP and XG models.


----------



## John_M (Feb 14, 2013)

smalltown asked: "...How are you guys connecting these up to run your stoves?..."
The safest and best way to connect a generator to any home appliances (stoves, refrigs, etc.) is via a code compliant installation of a UL Listed Transfer Switch. These properly installed transfer switches prohibit electricity from your generator passing through your house wiring to the outside utility wires, where personnel might be repairing power lines. Power from your generator could injure or kill those utility workers.

A single, properly sized, single extension cord might be used safely on a temporary basis. As you mention, the cord must pass through a window or door so that might defeat the purpose of the extension cord.

NEVER, NEVER, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES should you connect the power cord from your generator into a wall outlet. Doing so risks the life of any person working on the utility wires outside (and perhaps miles from)  your home. Call your local utility company and ask for their recommendation(s).

I suspect some readers will read this post and declare something like "hogwash", I have been plugging my generator into a wall outlet for years and never have injured any other person. My answer: Wonderful, sometimes, we are just plain lucky.

I stand by my statement above and will not argue electrical safety on the internet.

Good health, and best wishes to all for a comfortable and safe winter.


----------



## moey (Feb 14, 2013)

smalltown said:


> I haven't previously considered this class of generator, and as far as quality goes I don't know if even some of the Honda models are actually manufactured in China. Who knows these days.
> Until recently it seemed that the large Generac portable engines were all "made in the U.S.A." now I realize that most are not save for the XP and XG models.


 
Some Honda generators are made in China not sure about the inverter type.

http://www.diytrade.com/china/pd/4422622/Honda_engine.html


----------



## smalltown (Feb 14, 2013)

John_M couldn't agree more!


----------



## John_M (Feb 14, 2013)

moey provided an informative link above.  

Here is another informative link: http://reviews.ebay.com.au/When-is-...eally-Powered-by-Honda?ugid=10000000013709987

The reader is encouraged to decide for her/him self which Honda to purchase.

Continued good health and best wishes for a safe and comfortable winter.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a couple of Honda generator and power equipment that I bought from a Honda dealer. I will take a look at it tonight whether it's Japan made, U.S.A made or China.


----------



## briansol (Feb 14, 2013)

I like Ryobi tools.  They've been good to me.  I would consider that brand if the price was right.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 14, 2013)

For folks that are concern where the Honda generator is made. Here's what I have they are made in a few different places.

Honda EU6500i made in Japan
Honda EU2000i made in Japan
Honda 25cc tiler made in Thailand
Troy Bilt power washer with Honda engine 160cc assemble in U.S.A
Honda lawn mower 190cc made in U.S.A

I think Honda power equipment that are sold in the U.S market are superior quality than those sold in Asian market.

I also have a Yamaha 50cc dirt bike that I use as a pit bike, it's made in China. I've compared to the Chinese knock off it is no where close to the Yamaha.


----------



## 3650 (Feb 14, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> For folks that are concern where the Honda generator is made. Here's what I have they are made in a few different places.
> 
> Honda EU6500i made in Japan
> Honda EU2000i made in Japan
> ...


so is your track bike a honda?


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 14, 2013)

3650 said:


> so is your track bike a honda?


 
No it's a Ducati 1198S. I've never own a Honda bike, I do have a Honda SUV.


----------



## himesjd (Feb 14, 2013)

I lucked out and bought my champion inverter the night before the october snowstorm 2 years ago. It ran 18 hours a day for 9 days keeping us warm and the fridge cold. Yes I had to be careful about starting the fridge with too much other stuff running but it only used 10 gallons of gas for the entire time comparedto coworkers using the same amount each day.

The best feature? I couldn't hear it running over the neighbors genny even standing right above mine on our back deck!


----------



## rwthomas1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I know two master electricians that own their own businesses and routinely backfeed electrical panels through a spare or re-purposed breaker to power up homes in emergencies.  Turning off the main breaker and locking it out results in NO risk to line workers.  The disconnect is as positive as a transfer switch.  Yes, there is a risk IF you are an idiot and you leave the generator running while turning the main breaker back on.  Prudent operation and following a written procedure is the obvious thing to do.  The main issue with most transfer switches is they are designed to operate a limited number of circuits in a house.  Managing the power distribution means trips to the panel to flip switches, etc.  Whole panel transfer switches are available however they are rare in my experience and pricey, not to mention usually a PITA to install.  I understand the reticence to backfeeding but there are far, far more dangerous things we do each and every day.  Use your head, commonsense and follow a procedure.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 15, 2013)

I have an interlock made by SquareD for my SquareD panel.  However, when I just now was looking for a link for my response, I came up with the link below.  I doubt it's listed by UL or anything like the manufacturer's stuff, but it's cheap and it seems like it'd work:
http://natramelec.com/

For me, I run the big genny to occasionally run water pump and use a little one all the other times.  Noise and fuel savings biggies.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 15, 2013)

rwthomas1 said:


> I know two master electricians that own their own businesses and routinely backfeed electrical panels through a spare or re-purposed breaker to power up homes in emergencies. Turning off the main breaker and locking it out results in NO risk to line workers. The disconnect is as positive as a transfer switch. Yes, there is a risk IF you are an idiot and you leave the generator running while turning the main breaker back on. Prudent operation and following a written procedure is the obvious thing to do. The main issue with most transfer switches is they are designed to operate a limited number of circuits in a house. Managing the power distribution means trips to the panel to flip switches, etc. Whole panel transfer switches are available however they are rare in my experience and pricey, not to mention usually a PITA to install. I understand the reticence to backfeeding but there are far, far more dangerous things we do each and every day. Use your head, commonsense and follow a procedure.


 
He's doing this for a living. There are a lot of stupid people out there, I know that you're not that person. All it takes is someone not paying attention 1 day and there's a guy working on the line.

Transfer switch are expensive, but not risking your business to run back feed for customers.

It's just my 2cents.


----------



## briansol (Feb 15, 2013)

i remember when the oct storm hit, the linement actually went around the neghborhood and turned off generators that were running before they began work.


----------



## moey (Feb 15, 2013)

briansol said:


> i remember when the oct storm hit, the linement actually went around the neghborhood and turned off generators that were running before they began work.


 
If the damage is bad enough they often don't have a ground left to ground themselves properly making it very dangerous. Under normal repairs they ground themselves and would not be in danger if someone is backfeeding a panel improperly.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 15, 2013)

At that point, when they're in you're neighborhood, I'd be jumping for joy, sans generator.


----------

